# Garden Wall Prices



## Shiny

Anyone know roughly what sort of costs I should be looking at to replace a breeze block garden wall. 

Roughly 14m X 2m (at it's highest as on a slight slope). 

It's is to replace an existing concrete block wall so assume footings ok but costs will need to include removal of the existing wall.

Runs from the house to the garage with a wooden door between two pillars which will also need replacing.

Public footpath runs down one side of the wall. 

Was quoted £3k in January and I thought that sounds about right, but then followed 3 months of rain and 3 months of lockdown. The builder has now been signed off for a couple more months and it needs doing. 

Missus thinks £3k is way over what we should be paying and I did hear that rates have shot down recently. 

Wouldn't mind a bit of knowledge before getting some more quotes in. 

Cheers


----------



## Blue Al

Get a material cost then work backwards to give yourself the labour rate
Be difficult to calculate an exact Build cost without knowing access site, position for skips, plant, water etc
But 3k sounds fair With new gate Tbf


----------



## streaky

If your Mrs thinks 3 grand is over the odds offer her £2500 to do it herself


----------



## Shiny

Blue Al said:


> Get a material cost then work backwards to give yourself the labour rate
> Be difficult to calculate an exact Build cost without knowing access site, position for skips, plant, water etc
> But 3k sounds fair With new gate Tbf


Fair play, I also appreciate costs differ somewhat by region.

I think the plan is to come in with a grab lorry and take the wall away in one shot to save on skips. I have an end terrace with a path/road to the side of the wall so access isn't an issue. I also have an outside tap and they can mix either in the garden or on the road if OK with them.

I always work on the basis of if i'm happy to pay then i just go for it, rather than mess around getting loads of prices.

I just need to decide if it can wait another couple of months or find someone else to do it sooner, but is the finding someone decent that is the hard bit.


----------



## LeeH

The only way you will know is to go out for 3 quotes. It’s no hardship is it really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I'd hazard a rough guess at about £1300 tops. It's a simple job, maybe stick it on the mybuilder website and see what interest you get.


----------



## Shiny

GeeWhizRS said:


> maybe stick it on the mybuilder website and see what interest you get.


That's a good shout, just posted on there as i haven't a clue who to contact locally.


----------



## wish wash

I'd say 2k +

277 blocks, sand, cement, 5 ton of old wall to shift. Brickie plus a labourer probably charge £20 m2


----------



## ollienoclue

Does it have to be breeze blocks or even a wall to begin with? 14 metres is a fair length. Will be quick for them to put up as it's blocks. Just someone taking the old rubble away won't be cheap if it is done by the book.


----------



## Shiny

Definitely needs to be a wall, I want to paint it once and forget about it for 20 years.

A chap came out from Mybuilder yesterday and another is due out today, so hopefully i'll have some more quotes soon.

Chap yesterday was talking also about taking the wall down and then getting someone with a grab lorry to take it all away, saving on the cost of skips.


----------



## kingswood

Shiny said:


> Definitely needs to be a wall, I want to paint it once and forget about it for 20 years.
> 
> A chap came out from Mybuilder yesterday and another is due out today, so hopefully i'll have some more quotes soon.
> 
> Chap yesterday was talking also about taking the wall down and then getting someone with a grab lorry to take it all away, saving on the cost of skips.


concrete post and kick boards with decent wood will last 20 yrs plus, Breeze block wall will look quite industrial, even painted.


----------



## Shiny

It's a wall that runs down the side of a public footpath between the house and the garage. Pretty much every house in the area with a garden adjacent to a path/road has either block or brick walls. Nothing posh here, just 100+ year old terraced town houses, built for GWR workers back in the day. 

We have concrete posts/base boards with wooden fence panels running the other side of the garden though, between us and the neighbour :thumb:


----------



## ollienoclue

kingswood said:


> concrete post and kick boards with decent wood will last 20 yrs plus, Breeze block wall will look quite industrial, even painted.


That is what we did, concrete posts and gravel board, slot in fence panels- they stay dry and out of contact with the ground, even once they are fudged they are easy to remove and replace. Having slotted/offset panels means they don't impede the wind much.


----------

